# Interest?



## DozerMite (Jul 14, 2011)

I've been asked by several people about buffing, so.......



I was wondering if there would be any interest in a buffing/polishing how-to video?
I'm pretty sure I can do the video part, but I have no idea how to get it on YouTube for everyone to see.
I could put it on DVD and that would be more detailed. I could show do's and don'ts and what happens when you do the don'ts, but better yet, you would get to see the do's and the result of those.

Just thinking out loud...


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Jul 14, 2011)

I would really like that!   I've noticed lately that I need to take my finishes to the next level and that'd be with buffing/polishing.  I'm finding MM doesn't do it for all materials.

AK


----------



## Lenny (Jul 14, 2011)

You can sign up for a youtube account using a gmail account .... very easy ... Then upload your video (10 minutes per part).


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jul 14, 2011)

Great idea!  I'd love to see it added to the library as well, as I really don't know how to buff! (I have a triple wheel I never use, because I've never had luck with it).


----------



## witz1976 (Jul 14, 2011)

I would be interested as well, cause knowledge is power....G.I Joe!!


----------



## arioux (Jul 14, 2011)

Great idea.  A short how to video for our library and a full DVD to sell with do and don't .  I,m in line for a DVD that's for shure.


----------



## DozerMite (Jul 14, 2011)

Maybe not sell the DVD, but rather give them with each order of blanks.:wink:
Then people can see how I finish my blanks and then can use the information to finish anything they make.

Just a thought....... but if you would rather purchasing a DVD instead......:wink:


----------



## Papo (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm in for a dvd when will it be available?


----------



## Jim15 (Jul 15, 2011)

I'd be very interested.


----------



## GColeman (Jul 15, 2011)

I want to know how to salvage a blank after it bounces violently  off the lathe bed, bench, wall, and floor.

Oh and how to implant some sort of homing device to find the little rascal when it doesn't come to a stop at my feet.


----------



## Christian (Jul 15, 2011)

A video in the library would be great.  I would love to move up to buffing.


----------



## witz1976 (Jul 15, 2011)

GColeman said:


> I want to know how to salvage a blank after it bounces violently  off the lathe bed, bench, wall, and floor.
> 
> Oh and how to implant some sort of homing device to find the little rascal when it doesn't come to a stop at my feet.


HA!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## airborne_r6 (Jul 17, 2011)

witz1976 said:


> I would be interested as well, cause knowledge is power....G.I Joe!!


 
I think that would be "Now you know, and knowing is half the battle."  And speaking of knowing, I would be interested in a buffing video.


----------



## ctubbs (Jul 17, 2011)

Count me in, also.  That would be a great idea.  I learned how to buff with a 5Krpm buffer on new painted cars in the '70s in a body shop.  Pen tubes are something entirely different.
Charles


----------



## cnirenberg (Jul 18, 2011)

Sounds good.  I'd be interested in watching it.


----------



## buckobernie (Jul 18, 2011)

*buffing*

Would like that very much, Have a 8" buffer.  thanks bernie


----------



## witz1976 (Jul 18, 2011)

airborne_r6 said:


> witz1976 said:
> 
> 
> > I would be interested as well, cause knowledge is power....G.I Joe!!
> ...



Oh crap:bulgy-eyes: wrong TV show:frown:


----------



## onewaywood (Jul 18, 2011)

Well I'm a DVD junkie and would love to add it to my personal collection.


----------



## bensoelberg (Jul 19, 2011)

Count me in also.  A buffing video would be great.


----------



## LarryDNJR (Jul 19, 2011)

GColeman said:


> I want to know how to salvage a blank after it bounces violently  off the lathe bed, bench, wall, and floor.
> 
> Oh and how to implant some sort of homing device to find the little rascal when it doesn't come to a stop at my feet.




Try doing what I did once and learned quickly from.  I was buffing a really nice piece of buckeye burl for a Designer pen.  I got the lower half done turned, sanded, ca finished, buffed looked good.  Finished the clip side, turned, sanded, ca finished, was looking good, doing the buffing it got snagged and went flying.  Fortunately as a backstop I have a dust collector hood that caught it, not so fortunate was the fact I left my dust collector on.  Before I could realize what happened I could hear the upper body I was working on bounced across the plastic 4" hose.  At the same time I flipped off the lathe, then to the switch on the dust collector as I was reaching my hand into the hose to grab the piece.  Whoosh there it goes heard it bouncing around, then BLAM it hit the metal blades inside the dust collector and disintegrated.  Sigh.  From there when I do buffing have a piece of disposable grilling grate blocking the hose opening to catch anything flung out of my hands.  Saved my butt a few times now.  And I'm sure someone might ask why I run the dust collector while buffing, because of the little cotton fibers that sometimes come flinging off. 

LarryDNJR


----------



## underdog (Jul 20, 2011)

GColeman said:


> I want to know how to salvage a blank after it bounces violently off the lathe bed, bench, wall, and floor.
> 
> Oh and how to implant some sort of homing device to find the little rascal when it doesn't come to a stop at my feet.


 
:laugh:

Like the Doc says when you tell him "_it hurts when I do this_":

*"Don't do that."*
:biggrin:


----------

